# leveling casters



## Brad_Nailor

Thanks for the review….they look pretty cool. My garage/shop floor is very unlevel..I see the price on Amazon is around $65.00. Is that for one, or a set of four?


----------



## JimmyK49022

Brad

I don't know the photo was from amazon mine I found them on e-bay they were pricey there too. I paid 43.00 plus 10.00 shipping but I did get all 4. I would assume it would be for all 4 but don't hold me to that. When you go to amazon the casters are from an outside seller {Not amazon.com}. There should be a link to the sellers site maybe there is info or at least a phone number?

Thanks for the Smokey And The Bandit quote. I was 11 or 12 and wanted a black firebird. I could not get one at k-mart so I got the Farrah Fowsett poster instead.

Jim K.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the info Jim


----------

